# LGB V200



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone out there have dimensions of a V 200 LGB locomotive, length , width, height ?

Also any pics of them other than LGB promo pics would be great.

Thanks all

Terry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Terry,

If you go to www.google.de and type in LGB V200, you can get some videos of the engine and if you select images in google you get tons of pictures.

Length is shown in the LGB 2008 flyer that's on line and also on the GBDB database - if you can't find the width and height anywhere I can have someone in Germany measure one for you.


Regards, Knut


----------



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Knut 

Thanks , Ive searched all the sites, I think Ive found the length but width and height are no where to be found 
any help would be great. 

Terry


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

The measurements where given here on this forum when the engine came out.
I don't remember who posted them


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Terry,


I measure the height from bottom of wheel flange (ie. just sitting on my workbench) to top of exhaust stack to be about 170.5mm, and the width to be 110.5mm
The height from bottom of wheel flange to normal top of roof is about 165mm, and you could subtract about 2.8mm for the flange height if you wanted to.
It's a very nice locomotive with lots of character.  


 







 


Keith


----------

